# Here you can find IT-jobs in Perth



## Dimka (Aug 7, 2011)

If you looking for it-jobs in WA, you can visit tjob-australia ,com and find job. 
it's a new web-site with it-jobs in Perth


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Dimka (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks! 
You can share too))


----------



## sjsaleem (Aug 11, 2011)

Dimka said:


> If you looking for it-jobs in WA, you can visit tjob-australia ,com and find job.
> it's a new web-site with it-jobs in Perth


Do they sponsor for 457 visa to offshore professionals ?


----------



## Dimka (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think so((
Do you have skype? I need talk with you about some job staff, if you wont.


----------

